# How can I finc out the construction year of my Massey Ferguson 168



## lorand

Hey...I have a Massey Ferguson 168 Multipower,but the thing is that and don't know in what year it was made....is there any way to find it out...?


----------



## Thomas

Hope this helps.

Instrument panelname plate w/stamp numbers..could be serrial number?

http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/005/5/6/5566-massey-ferguson-168.html


----------



## pogobill

Serial numbers MF-168 Serial numbers MF-188	
Year:	From:	To: Year:	From: To: 4x4	
1971 250001 250004 1971 350001 350005 
1972 250005 252120 1972 350006 353295 
1973 252121 254306 1973 353296 357062 C	
1974 254307 255966 1974 357063 360783 M	
1975 255967 258063 1975 360784 365086 E	
1976 258064 259958 1976 365087 368349 W	
1977 259959 260616 1977 368350 370155 
1978 260617 261102 1978 370156 371305 
1979 261103 261173 1979 371306 371333 

The table above is a bit out of whack! Hopefully you can sort it out. The letters in the far right column should be under the 4x4 heading for example. 
Not sure if this helps. Not sure where you are located. Seems that the MF168 was from Britain
Have you tried looking on the steering column for the serial number?

Does this look like your dash plate... I think it does








Hope some of this helps


----------



## Thomas

:worthy: Great find Bill.


----------



## lorand

Thanks....that was really helpfull....found the serial number to,it's from 1976...and I think that the plate is the same....thanks for your help.


----------



## pogobill

Glad it worked out!


----------

